# A good cheap ruler to accurately measure drywall?



## Vincent1986 (Jan 11, 2021)

In order to put drywall into hole i have to measure and draw an accurate rectangle which cheap effective ruler do i use?


----------



## micahmye (Jan 19, 2017)

A Mayes or a Empire drywall square should treat you well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

